# glock 30 gen 4



## WCDUB (Dec 21, 2014)

Owners of Glock 30 Gen 4:Tell me how many rounds shot,and what,if any,problems 
you have had. If you say "FTF",please specify whether you mean "failure to feed" or "failure to fire"(light and/or off-center primer strikes,etc.).


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't keep an accurate round count but I have at least a 1000 through mine. The only issue I ever had with it is when I let the wife shoot it and she limp wristed it, guess that would be Failure to eject. After she had that issue I immediately put maybe 30 rds through without any problems. I use all different types of ammo as well. It has been very reliable. Welcome to the site BTW.


----------

